# john deere 526



## canadianrailroader (Dec 17, 2015)

I have a John Deere 526 snowblower that I replaced the drive disk recently due to wear on the rubber. My problem now is that the control lever does not sit in neutral anymore and when I move the control lever into gear it moves on its own without me squeezing the clutch. I have to throw it into reverse to stop it. Any ideas why it does this. Also I noticed that the hex drive shaft was stripped a bit when I replaced the drive disk. Should I replace the hex drive shaft.

thanks


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

canadianrailroader said:


> I have a John Deere 526 snowblower that I replaced the drive disk recently due to wear on the rubber. My problem now is that the control lever does not sit in neutral anymore and when I move the control lever into gear it moves on its own without me squeezing the clutch. I have to throw it into reverse to stop it. Any ideas why it does this. Also I noticed that the hex drive shaft was stripped a bit when I replaced the drive disk. Should I replace the hex drive shaft.
> 
> thanks


Sounds like the clutch rod or cable needs to be loosened off a bit. It may have been tightened in the past to compensate for the wear on the friction wheel. Now that you have a new one with full rubber on it, it may be dragging on the friction disk. Check the disk/wheel contact with the engine off, and get some clearance (1/16") between them. 

Not sure what you mean by the hex shaft is stripped. In case you do not have one, the manual with pretty good information can be found here

http://download.snowblowerguide.com/download/526-726-732-826-832-1032-TM1234-01740.pdf


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Canadianrailroader


I think you need to adjust it now that you have a new disc.

Here is the JD parts catalog link if you need it: John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------

